# Traces of Man



## Armstror

I've looked and there doesn't seem to be anything similar to this topic. The topic is "Traces of Man" (This was a subject given to me in class, and i thought it was a good one for creativeness.)
Basically it means images of something man has left behind. For example though it's used a lot, a footprint or an empty bench. I dunno, i'm sure you all get the idea i hope. I'm not very good at explaining it.  I don't have any of my images from class on the computer but i hope this is a good enough example:

*Example pic link gone *


----------



## Big Mike

This is a good subject...and could mean a wide variety of things.  I like your shot, the shoe really makes you think about why it's there.

On the other hand, everything in the photo could be considered 'Traces of Man'.  The buildings, the street, the lamp post etc.


----------



## Armstror

Well it's meant to make you think. If i ever find my old assignment i'll try and give a better definition, in case you need more specifics... But 'till then it's up to you guys. What do you think represents man kind? :3 Teehehe


----------



## starving4rtist

does this work?

*Link gone *


----------



## darin3200




----------



## Armstror

> does this work?



Sure! I love the lamb. So cute! And the focus is great.  Cool image.


----------



## cactus waltz

I'm so glad nobody did this one yet:

*Link to photo broken*


----------



## Karalee

*Link gone *


----------



## hempiphiliac

how about an abandoned warehouse?

*Link broken*


----------



## Eric.

*Second link broken*

an abandoned house I found.


----------



## codex0

Took this in the first week with my 20D...
*Link broken*


----------



## fadingaway1986

*Link broken*


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## danalec99

Great theme! :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkEyes




----------



## skunkboy

*Link broken*
The day after... 24hrs prior I was out scudding (being pulled by my Powerfoil 5 - a big kite.


----------



## greensthings

Click to enlarge


----------



## clarity

*Link broken*


----------



## spike5003

FINALLY a decent use for this picture


----------



## tmpadmin

Found one.


----------



## MiKaLa119

Forgive me... i havent been on in ages and still amateur...although i think i am regressing from what ive learned before....

*Two links ... both gone ...*

i dont think i can post it any larger... but the one with carvings says: Love Hurts. OOOORRR it said that at one time and somebody just added extra letters to the beginning and end of hurts


----------



## anthrope

*Link broken*


----------



## JeLeAk

how about a burned down cabin


----------



## LaFoto

*Links broken, restored in next post*

In both cases, graffiti sprayers had been at work on something else leaving their traces on the ground underneath.


----------



## LaFoto

Why have the graffiti photos gone? Where to? Up again:


----------



## Marctwo




----------



## Marctwo




----------



## -Jay-

*Link broken *

I hope you dont mind my presence.


----------



## CrazyAva

_*Link broken*_


----------



## ksmattfish

*Link broken *

camera: Speed Graphic w/ 150mm f/5.6 Schneider
film: Arista Pro 125
scanned from neg


----------



## vixenta

Footprints


----------



## Happysucks

*Link broken*


----------



## jadin

This was a good two miles from any road or building.


----------



## dirtnapper

And unto dust thou shall return

*Links broken *


----------



## SlySniper

Footprint






_EDIT_


Here's an abandoned truck near a wooded area.


----------



## tmpadmin

Abandoned


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Time to bring another thread back from the dead...


----------



## stone_cold

An abandoned truck I came across.

*Link broken*


----------



## wesd

tmpadmin said:


> Found one.


Whats on the tree?
Wes


----------



## sif

Nope...the gate didn't work. :thumbdown: 
*Link broken*


----------



## Garrentee

heres my try at it!!
*Link broken*
cape cod national seashore, nauset light beach.


----------



## CrazyAva

Since I can interpret this how I choose.  This is what I picture when I think "Traces of Man"


----------



## charales

It's a shame, but we leave lots of this behind us...


----------



## LaFoto

So here's another (older) one of mine to revive this thread and bring it up again






There was no house, garden, anything near this anywhere ... don't know how it got there. It was gone again two days later, mind.


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

old Pipe


----------



## crazyfreespirit

While taking a walk along the shore, I found A LOT of discarded shoes. Makes you wonder where they came from..silly tourists, or those lost at sea. My dad made a joke..they're the souls of the dead (get it souls=soles..as in shoe soles ahahahHA :mrgreen: LAME lol)

There was a bit of an idea behind it..nature versus human elements.

Anyway, these are just some of them.

1






2





3





4





5






(yes this was posted in general, but I was pointed in the direction of this thread.  Thanks LaFoto!)


----------



## Sun Devil Rob

Thought I'd throw my hat in the ring.  This was taken in the Petrified Forest National Park.


----------



## rom4n301

*Link gone *


----------



## Toaster

*Link broken *


----------



## Toaster

*Link broken *


----------



## The Losing Kind




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## jdjd1118




----------



## johngpt

jdjd1118 said:


>


Gotta love it.

A two-fer.

The sign itself is a trace, and then all the damage done to it is another!


----------



## zandman

both were taken with p&s..


----------



## Hobbes

the kids in the neighborhood were playing some kind of game and this is what's left 

*Link broken *


----------



## johngpt

Shot this monday as a grab shot, thinking of this theme. Didn't turn out as well as hoped in the post processing. Tones all very similar.






I think I'll go back when there isn't so much cloud toward sunset.


----------



## johngpt

Shot today after the rain. Not enough of it is in focus. I just can't get it spot on for this theme.


----------



## 06_blkout




----------



## johngpt

06_blkout, this is the second thread in a few moments at which I find one of your images, and again, wow.

Composition, exposure, tonal range. This has it all.


----------



## 06_blkout

johngpt said:


> 06_blkout, this is the second thread in a few moments at which I find one of your images, and again, wow.
> 
> Composition, exposure, tonal range. This has it all.



Thank you very much!!!!!! 






The remains of the Blakistone Island (St. Clements Island) Lighthouse, built in the 1851, burned in the 1950's.


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## johngpt

sarallyn, I like the shot, but have to ask: what is that?


----------



## 06_blkout

johngpt said:


> sarallyn, I like the shot, but have to ask: what is that?



I'm guessing it's a lobster trap bouy? Only guessed that because here the crab pot bouys look almost just like that.


----------



## sarallyn

06_blkout said:


> I'm guessing it's a lobster trap bouy? Only guessed that because here the crab pot bouys look almost just like that.



yup. washed up on the coast of Maine


----------



## photo28

crazyfreespirit said:


> While taking a walk along the shore, I found A LOT of discarded shoes. Makes you wonder where they came from..silly tourists, or those lost at sea. My dad made a joke..they're the souls of the dead (get it souls=soles..as in shoe soles ahahahHA :mrgreen: LAME lol)
> 
> There was a bit of an idea behind it..nature versus human elements.
> 
> Anyway, these are just some of them.
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes this was posted in general, but I was pointed in the direction of this thread. Thanks LaFoto!)


 I wonder if those people all died there?


----------



## bradster76

not the greatest quality, but no doubt traces.


----------



## pabloec20




----------



## johngpt

Passed this earth mover on my way home. Came back, but the light ran out before my enthusiasm.


----------



## esszeeeye

charales said:


> It's a shame, but we leave lots of this behind us...


Awesome....



Beach salad,no fruit trees around.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

Posted elsewhere, but wanted to bump the thread.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, I'll help you:

Seen in Austria this April, photos are a week apart:


----------



## eduboy

Here's my share


----------



## johngpt




----------



## boogschd

id post a pic of a used up foil thingy of birth control pills but its all blurry


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Kw_Reis

*Link gone *


----------



## Agoraphobic

A lot of good shots. Makes me wish I had gotten a better photo of all the signatures inside the guard towers along the great wall.


----------



## Ganoderma

thats an awfully pretty looking man there boogschd  looks pretty there, are those flame trees (Delonix regia)?


----------



## johngpt

Agoraphobic said:


> A lot of good shots. Makes me wish I had gotten a better photo of all the signatures inside the guard towers along the great wall.


Now a shot from space of the great wall...

there's the ultimate traces of man shot!

:mrgreen:


----------



## boogschd

Ganoderma said:


> thats an awfully pretty looking man there boogschd  looks pretty there, are those flame trees (Delonix regia)?



sorry my friend was in the shot ... 

as for the trees... i have nooooooo idea


----------



## javier

Velvia 50
Remnants of a burned house.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Mustlovedragons

One of my favorite pic in this theme was taken near my house right after a snow storm in Montana (not mine). There were tracks leading up to and away from a Pepsi machine in the wee morning hours. Way cool theme that can be interpreted and conveyed in so many ways.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>


Such a wonderful graphic design with the dried mud so white against the brown water.


----------



## Mustlovedragons

Here is a dual evidence shot. The main "traces" are the Native American petroglyphs in the rock. The other is the vandalism directly above the old petroglyphs (two words carved into the rock). To the right, not pictured, someone played tic-tac-toe by scratching it into the rock.


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## bruce282




----------



## Dor




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

LOL, I'd totally forgotten about this thread. Bruce, Dor, those are great! Javier, where you live, it's difficult to find 'traces' of man in that urban jungle. How does one pare down to just a trace? Well, you showed how.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Buckster




----------



## filmshooter

I know it is not the best photo, but I liked it in a way. The name, the way the stone was in the trunk of the tree, kind of symbolizing a return to the earth. Leaving this stone as a trace of this person.


----------



## bruce282




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



John, Was this an old abandoned ranch? nice capture!


----------



## javier

Buckster said:


>


Excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> John, Was this an old abandoned ranch? nice capture!


Thanks Javier, and I'm not sure what it was. That wooden structure is no longer there. Development keeps creeping closer to that area. It's now just a few hundred yards off the road in any direction. I'm guessing it'll be houses soon.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## JAFO28




----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


>


----------



## javier

lx-5


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>


Nice find Corinna. In terms of a photo op, not a nice find out there on the beach!

For some reason, I'm reminded of an old TV show, _Max Headroom_.   



.


----------

